# Wie schaffe ich es, Bilder einzustellen?



## Killerrabbit (16. Juni 2007)

sorry......

Schau gleich wie ich das Ändern muss...... 

lg Petra


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

*Petra, du bekommst es wohl auch nicht hin*  

Ich würd ja auch gerne, nur weiß auch ich nicht *wie* :crazy:


----------



## Killerrabbit (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

  Ich bin wohl zuuuuu Plond.......  

lg Petra


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Wie geht das ?

Versuche, versuche und immer sieht es gleich aus


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Schaut doch bitte mal in den *Support* rein!!

Wenn ihr Bildverkleinerungsprogramme sucht, die findet ihr in den Downloads.

Mensch Leute, das ist doch nicht so schwer.....


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Meine Bilder sind ja unter 100kb, nur wie bekomme ich es soweit
das man zum vergrößern nur auf das Bild klicken muss ?

Unter Support/Hilfe habe ich schon geschaut und alles versucht


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Rene,

schau mal  Hier

Das Bild öffnet sich von alleine, wenn man es anklickt.


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Hi Thorsten

Das sich das Bild dadurch vergrößert weiß ich, aber wie
bekomme ich ein Bild so klein um es dann zum vergrößern
nur anklicken muss  

Stehe ich heute wirklich auf dem Schlauch :


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

test


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

AHA  

Petra ich hab es herraus gefunden


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Lese dir mal bitte die "Beschreibung/Anleitung" durch, dort steht es genau erklärt :beeten:

Wenn wir es hier geschafft haben, werde ich die Beiträge von Petra´s Thread wieder entfernen, damit dieser sauber bleibt!


----------



## bluebird (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petra´s Umbau.......*

Petra sorry das ich dir hier alles versaut habe


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schaffe ich es, Bilder einzustellen?*

So, bereinigt!

Dann erkläre es Petra mal.


----------

